# Importing my uk car



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi all, looks like I may finally be making the full time move to Spain this year. Can anyone give me an idea of costs and the procedure to register my uk car on Spanish plates.

My understanding is that as long as I have owned it for 6 months ( I have for 12 years) and it is my first residency, then I don't pay certain fees but I guess there will still be some. 

I expect to put it through an ITV and luckily it has headlights that are switchable from rhd to lhd which is great.

All pointers greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Ask a Gestor. That way you will get real figures.

However, although I have always kept my cars for 10+ years, I would have thought it not a great idea to import a 12 year old, right hand drive vehicle.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

It's a car that I have owned from new, quite expensive when I bought it but practically worthless now as it is a big V8 engine. But as it is low mileage and I know it's been looked after I may as well keep it if it's not to expensive to matriculate.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

You will need to check that it has two reversing lights and two rear fog lights as well. If it doesn't then, these need to be changed (which could be expensive if the lenses need changing as well).

I think you have just 30 days from arriving to matriculate your car if you wish to avoid the 'registration' tax.

Other expenses are a technical inspection, an ITV, trafico charges, new plates etc. etc. You will need to allow a few hundred euros.

Check out our faq section is the process and costs are all provided there.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

just been out and checked, it does have two reversing lights and fog lights so happy days! Thanks for the heads up on that.
If I can do it for a few hundred euros I will be over the moon.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

rewdan. I just sent you a PM re. an article about this, in this week's edition of a newspaper


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks Larryzx, all good info.
I'm gonna need a gestor!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> rewdan. I just sent you a PM re. an article about this, in this week's edition of a newspaper


is it an online newspaper - or is there an online version?

if so, please post a link for everyone's benefit


----------



## teatime (Feb 12, 2015)

Here is a very usefull site that I found a while ago - Car Import to Spain

Gives you all the details step by step. Above has mentioned the reversing lights and fog lights but don't forget the headlights, they need to be replaced (unless they are the new Xenon style that can have their beam adjusted) and on an older vehicle, this can make it not worth while. 

Another point worth highlighting is that if you haven't officially got your 'Residencia' and you do it at the same time as bringing the car over, there is no extra tax to pay on it.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> is it an online newspaper - or is there an online version?
> 
> if so, please post a link for everyone's benefit


It is the Sur In English, available at Sur in English in PDF version Surinenglish.com


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

Luckily it has xenons which are switchable as well as the correct number of lights on the back. Looks like it will be coming with me!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

teatime said:


> Here is a very usefull site that I found a while ago - Car Import to Spain
> 
> Gives you all the details step by step. Above has mentioned the reversing lights and fog lights but don't forget the headlights, they need to be replaced (unless they are the new Xenon style that can have their beam adjusted) and on an older vehicle, this can make it not worth while.
> 
> Another point worth highlighting is that if you haven't officially got your 'Residencia' and you do it at the same time as bringing the car over, there is no extra tax to pay on it.




beware - the information on that site is at least 5 years out-of-date!


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

I have started emailing gestors in my town as I figure they will give me accurate costs but forums like this are so valuable for gaining the background information needed.
Luckily I am not planning on becoming resident until January 2016 so time is on my side but I will hopefully be driving my car out there in March this year. I like to be ahead of the game.


----------



## Tenerife Chica (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi all,

Can I please ask a question regarding my dad's car. I am a Canarian resident, and own a Spanish car, so not really au fait with bringing a UK car to the mainland.

A bit of background info.........

Basically, my dad is 75 and never does anything properly. He never listens to me, and is the ultimate victim for " bar room advice". They have owned an illegal villa near Murcia for the last 6 years. Two years ago, he drove his UK car over to his villa, and it's still there. It's got no tax, no MOT and no insurance. It's still on British plates, and he has declared it as exported to the DVLA. For the last 12 months he has been ill and has been back in the UK.

He's talking about matriculating it. He thinks he can just drive into an ITV station, get an ITV done, and then replate it to Spanish plates. He has no empadronamiento as his villa is illegal, and no residencia. He also doesn't speak a word of Spanish.

The rules are a bit different in the Canaries to the mainland, but from what I can see, he's in a right pickle - again! 

a) From what I can see, he'd need an empadronamiento, which he hasn't got, and can't get?
b) it's already been there for 2 years with no import duty paid
c) it's still on UK plates, with no insurance, tax or MOT
d) it's been declared exported from UK

Is it possible to still matriculate it? I've told him even if it is he'd need a specialist company to handle it, and to expect a bill of at least 1,000€

He thinks if it's not possible, he'll just bring it home again, but that in itself is another minefield. If it's been declared exported, it should have been replated in another country. I'm sure he'll get into trouble from DVLA if they know he's been driving it round Spain on UK plates all that time. Will he have to pay import tax to reimport it into the UK anyway?

Personally, I think it's better to take it somewhere and crush it. It's 12 years old anyway!

Anybody any experience or thoughts on this?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Tenerife Chica said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can I please ask a question regarding my dad's car. I am a Canarian resident, and own a Spanish car, so not really au fait with bringing a UK car to the mainland.
> 
> ...


To do imports into spain cost effectively its about doing it in a timely manner and yes things like Padron are needed (as is a Baja Consular to show you have left the country within x period if you want to avoid tax).

I should add though that the last time I spoke with DVLA in the UK returning was as easy as

1) Go back
2) MOT
3) Insure it from chassis number
4) Present docs to DVLA and they re issue reg papers and most likely old reg number again

Going into the UK with a car previously registered there is pretty easy. Naturally if its decalred exported you would need to check with them and I would advise that anyway as its a few years since i spoke with them. Also of course it would have to go back on a transporter from Spain to the MOT station .... 12 year old car... as you say, may be better to scrap it but depends on value both financially and sentimentally I guess!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Tenerife Chica said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can I please ask a question regarding my dad's car. I am a Canarian resident, and own a Spanish car, so not really au fait with bringing a UK car to the mainland.
> 
> ...


Crush it & be done !


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

Yes of course it can be re-registered: There are thousands of cars even more illegal !!! Doesn't make it right to not have done it - but loads of people are equal or worse. 
If he is not on any padron, he won´t have to pay the first registration tax so long as he "imports" it within 60 days of obtaining one !!! 

Perhaps I shouldn't condone it - but it has long been my mission in life to try to help those that want to become legal - even if it is many years too late 

Davexf


----------



## teatime (Feb 12, 2015)

It may be helpful if you gave details about the car itself. As it's 12 years old, I can't see its value being worth the hassle, either to legalise in Spain or to reimport back to UK. The journey alone will cost many hundreds if not more as it would need to be transported. It simply wouldn't be allowed to be driven as they ask for documents on the ferry, which he doesn't have. So, unless it's some kind of rare and valuable classic or exotic, I'd sell it for parts where it is.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

Just had the costs back for my car . 1630 euro, the bulk of which is a Carbon dioxide tax, a special ITV, gestor fees and vat. Not bad really so I will probably go for it when I am ready.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

That sounds like very expensive to me - the ITV test is about 140€ from memory, and if you haven't got a certificate of European conformity then about 120€ for the Ficha technical reducida, and 120€ for the ITV test. 

We reckon 450€ including number plates plus lights (headlights and rear lights) plus the first registration tax. 

Davexf


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

hi Dave
I am interested to hear your thoughts/costs. The car is a 2001 BMW X5 4.4 which I have owned from new, worthless now in the Uk but as I know it I may as well keep it. It has switchable Xenons and 2 rear fog/reversing lights. It even has a fire extinguisher. Mialage is around 70k which is low for such an age and I think I will probably get another 10 years from it. To replace with a new version would be probably £70-80k and I can't afford that so whats the point?
Anyway, this is the breakdown of my costs so far, see what you think. I will be based in Santa Eulalia, Ibiza for road tax purposes.........

''the whole process is 1635 euros (including CO2 emissions tax = 869 euros).

This includes: Payment emisones CO2 tax, Road tax, temporary registration, permanent record, document characteristics of the car, special MOT, gestoria fees and VAT.''


Look forward to your thoughts.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

I´ve pm'd you - think co2 costs are high

Davexf


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Rewdan, that is very expensive.

Not sure about the CO2 tax but as a guide I re registered my Merc E class estate.

Headlights were switchable so no issue
Rear fog and reversing lights, had both so no issue
Import tax. I avoided this by proving I owned it for over 6 months and that I was matriculating within 60 days of signing on the padron.
Type approval should be on the VIN plate so the ITV will take a rubbing or photo so that won't be an issue.
It cost me around 500€ all told, including the services of a translator. 

If I were you I'd speak to a recommended mechanic when you get over, he'll know the process for that area and if you use a translator it will cost far less than some gestor adding all types of fees. For example, the import tax CAN be avoided, but some gestors may not be bothered about that. After all, it's not their money and the more it costs, the higher their commission...


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

xicoalc said:


> To do imports into spain cost effectively its about doing it in a timely manner and yes things like Padron are needed (as is a Baja Consular to show you have left the country within x period if you want to avoid tax).
> 
> I should add though that the last time I spoke with DVLA in the UK returning was as easy as
> 
> ...


No - not if your Spanish plated car is still 'street legal' to travel abroad, including
the UK with valid motor insurance, ITV, etc. So why the extra expense of a transporter ?
As the conversion to UK plates, MOT, etc can take place in the UK before these
expire.
Unless - of course the original poster let these lapse in Spain ?


----------



## Tenerife Chica (Oct 10, 2014)

It isn't street legal in the UK. Everything has lapsed, and it has an export marker. A transporter would be out of the question cost wise.

So, driving it back is out if the question. It seems to me that his main hurdle for matriculation is the fact that he has no empadronamiento?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 
As I understand it everyone is entitled to an empadronamiento. BUT the 60 day clock starts ticking the minute you get one. After 60 days you must pay the first registration tax, but before that you can import your goods and chattels free. 
Davexf


----------



## Tenerife Chica (Oct 10, 2014)

davexf said:


> Hola
> As I understand it everyone is entitled to an empadronamiento. BUT the 60 day clock starts ticking the minute you get one. After 60 days you must pay the first registration tax, but before that you can import your goods and chattels free.
> Davexf


In Tenerife to get an empadronamiento, you have to produce either an escritura for your house or a rental contract. Is it not the same on the mainland? He has neither as his house is illegal (another story!)


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Tenerife Chica said:


> In Tenerife to get an empadronamiento, you have to produce either an escritura for your house or a rental contract. Is it not the same on the mainland? He has neither as his house is illegal (another story!)


An escritura is the deeds of a property / land. Therefore there should be an escritura available. 

My house (along with 300,000 others in Andalucía) is illegal; but I have both an escritura and a padron so I don´t understand why he hasn´t got one and can´t get one unless he is squatting

Davexf


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

A friend of mine is living rent free in my son's appartment. (he is in 3rd year now).

I gave him a letter (I have a poder / POA from my son) to say what his situation is. 

He is on the padron.

Some years ago, in another municipaltity, I had a Spanish friend living (sharing) in my villa rent free, she too was on the padron.


----------



## Tenerife Chica (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks. Maybe they can get one then. I do think they're not as strict on the mainland.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tenerife Chica said:


> Thanks. Maybe they can get one then. I do think they're not as strict on the mainland.


is there no record of the property anywhere?

the guidelines say that you have to produce your national ID document / passport & proof of address, such as rental contract or escritura, or if you're in a more informal 'rental' arrangement then there's a form that the owner can fill in saying that you live there

the only time I've heard of someone not being able to register on the padrón at all, was when the property didn't 'exist', inasmach as there was no such address - many illegal properties do have an address


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> is there no record of the property anywhere?
> 
> the guidelines say that you have to produce your national ID document / passport & proof of address, such as rental contract or escritura, or if you're in a more informal 'rental' arrangement then there's a form that the owner can fill in saying that you live there
> 
> the only time I've heard of someone not being able to register on the padrón at all, was when the property didn't 'exist', inasmach as there was no such address - many illegal properties do have an address



... I bet the authorities are still taking IBI from them though. :sad:


----------



## Tenerife Chica (Oct 10, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> is there no record of the property anywhere?
> 
> the guidelines say that you have to produce your national ID document / passport & proof of address, such as rental contract or escritura, or if you're in a more informal 'rental' arrangement then there's a form that the owner can fill in saying that you live there
> 
> the only time I've heard of someone not being able to register on the padrón at all, was when the property didn't 'exist', inasmach as there was no such address - many illegal properties do have an address


It's a very long, complicated and sorry story.

They "bought" a piece of land from a corrupt developer, and signed for an escritura at the notary. The developer then built the house and they moved in.

To cut a long story short, the escritura they signed for at notary is a piece of land down the road. The house is built on a different piece of land, and is a piece of land that the developer defaulted on his payments on, and the land reverted to the original owner. It's been in court for years, there's no urbanisation, no address, and they don't pay IBI or non residents tax. They don't officially exist.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tenerife Chica said:


> It's a very long, complicated and sorry story.
> 
> They "bought" a piece of land from a corrupt developer, and signed for an escritura at the notary. The developer then built the house and they moved in.
> 
> To cut a long story short, the escritura they signed for at notary is a piece of land down the road. The house is built on a different piece of land, and is a piece of land that the developer defaulted on his payments on, and the land reverted to the original owner. It's been in court for years, there's no urbanisation, no address, and they don't pay IBI or non residents tax. They don't officially exist.


ahhh - in that case he could have a problem.....

however - since it's in the ayto's interest to have him on the padrón it would probably be worth talking to them to see if they can suggest a solution


----------



## Tenerife Chica (Oct 10, 2014)

I have just spoken to my parents who are back in Spain again.

Apparently they have paid someone 950€ to matriculate the car. As usual, every story they tell me sounds strange, definitely not how things happen in Tenerife, but am asking if the story sounds true as per how things happen on the mainland?

It is still on UK plates.

1. They told me this guy took the car to the ITV station with them yesterday, and that it passed, just with an advisory to change one of the tyres to a Spanish tyre as 3 are Spanish and one is English? 

2. In Tenerife you get your pass certificate on the spot, and they put the dated sticker on the inside of the windscreen. They told me they didn't do this, but "everything is coming in the post"?

3. The guy ("well he does it for a living, so he knows what he's doing") told them they don't need an empadronamiento for Trafico, but that they need new Nie's as the ones they've got, Trafico won't accept? Our Tenerife issued Nie numbers last for life?

4. They said they'll get their new Spanish registration plates next week, and that the ITV centre had given them a piece of paper, so that if they're stopped by the Guardia, it says they're legal to drive till their new plates come through?

Now, I know I'm not familiar with procedures on the mainland, but this all sounds well dodgy to me. Based on my dad's track record, I can see another 950€ disappearing into thin air!

Can anyone advise me whether this sounds kosher or not?


----------



## Tenerife Chica (Oct 10, 2014)

Just another thought too.

In Tenerife, the is a padron of vehicles, held by individual ayuntamientos. 

If my parents aren't on the empadronamiento, how on earth can the vehicle be registered by the ayuntamiento so that they can issue the annual road tax?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Tenerife Chica said:


> I have just spoken to my parents who are back in Spain again.
> 
> Apparently they have paid someone 950€ Sounds very high unless the tax is included to matriculate the car. As usual, every story they tell me sounds strange, definitely not how things happen in Tenerife, but am asking if the story sounds true as per how things happen on the mainland?
> 
> ...


Some answers/thoughts above.


The process is normally that you need to have a technical inspection first, then the ITV, then you pay the tax and fees, then you get the new plates (I think that's basically it). As part of the technical inspection, you will have needed to have the front and rear lights changed - did this happen? The car would have failed the ITV otherwise.


I would ask the 'agent' for copies of the paperwork so that you can be reassured that it's happening.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Tenerife Chica said:


> I have just spoken to my parents who are back in Spain again.
> 
> Apparently they have paid someone 950€ to matriculate the car. As usual, every story they tell me sounds strange, definitely not how things happen in Tenerife, but am asking if the story sounds true as per how things happen on the mainland?
> 
> ...


Hola

No doesn´t sound right - some parts of the process have been missed out 

Davexf


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> No doesn´t sound right - some parts of the process have been missed out
> 
> Davexf


What's this green form?

Do you mean the certificate of registration (aka residencia)? If so, it doesn't need to be renewed.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> What's this green form?
> 
> Do you mean the certificate of registration (aka residencia)? If so, it doesn't need to be renewed.


Hola
the form is headed "Certificado de regirstro de ciudadano de la Union" and these days comes with a "handy" break-out credit card sized part. 

From memory these have to be renewed every five years for official purposes; the NIE form itself is for life and never has to be renewed 

Davexf


----------



## Tenerife Chica (Oct 10, 2014)

They have had their Nie's since they first bought property in Spain in 2000 so I don't think they'll be like the new ones which have a life of 3 months. 

In Tenerife they are white A4 pieces of paper.

They do not have a green registro as they have never registered for residency.


----------



## Tenerife Chica (Oct 10, 2014)

Who does the technical inspection? The ITV centre?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

davexf said:


> Hola
> the form is headed "Certificado de regirstro de ciudadano de la Union" and these days comes with a "handy" break-out credit card sized part.
> 
> From memory these have to be renewed every five years for official purposes; the NIE form itself is for life and never has to be renewed
> ...


Yes - a certificate of registration then. No it does not need renewing every 5 years although you can if you wish. The break-out card is only in some areas. The NIE form that is issued now only last for 3 months.



Tenerife Chica said:


> They have had their Nie's since they first bought property in Spain in 2000 so I don't think they'll be like the new ones which have a life of 3 months.
> 
> In Tenerife they are white A4 pieces of paper.
> 
> They do not have a green registro as they have never registered for residency.


Great. Yes the A4 white sheets are their NIE's and last forever so WILL be accepted and will not need to be renewed. (unless they say temporary on them - this change happened last year or maybe the year before).

They need to register - it's a legal requirement as is filling in a tax form every year. They ought to get this sorted straight away!




Tenerife Chica said:


> Who does the technical inspection? The ITV centre?



This inspection is done by a senior engineer. In our case, he had to come down from Valencia (about 1 hour away by car). You may be lucky and there may be an engineer at your local ITV centre - I simply don't know.


----------



## Tenerife Chica (Oct 10, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Yes - a certificate of registration then. No it does not need renewing every 5 years although you can if you wish. The break-out card is only in some areas. The NIE form that is issued now only last for 3 months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm wondering if this is what was actually done as they have no sticker. They speak no Spanish, so if they went to the ITV centre with the guy, they wouldn't have a clue what was actually going on.


----------

